# Bouille Loretz



## Gbox64 (Aug 22, 2016)

Im looking for advice/help.
I need to clear my land of self setters and shrub, overgrown bushes etc. 
I also need help clearing ditches around my pool that has dried up over the last few years, I believe that they were a source to top up the pool but have since filled with vegetation.
Is there anyone is the local area that has the machinery/equipment that would be prepared to hire it to me, or better still be prepared to assist in the clearance (obviously for a fee). 

I am keen to restore this once lovely piece of land.
The pool has a path around it approximately 400m the surrounding land is approximately 3 times the size of the pool.
Any advice or contact would be much appreciated.
My french is very limited.
Note,, The picture was taken around 8 years ago. The pool is now empty.


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi, could you please indicate where you are situated?


----------



## Gbox64 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi we are just outside Bouille Loretz in Les Bourrus.
Regards
Gary


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's just a thought, but you may want to see if anyone in your area rents out goats to clear brush and undergrowth. The concept is explained here: Louer une chèvre débroussailleuse pas chère - EcoPature.com

If you search online under "ecopaturage deux sevres" you'll find lots of references and local businesses that engage in "rent a goat" types of "debrossage". Much more pleasant than to have machines hacking and tearing away at the overgrown area. And from what I've heard and seen, goats eat just about anything.


----------



## RayRay (Jun 17, 2011)

Failing goats (which sounds like a lovely way to go), perhaps the office of the maire might be of assistance. Best of luck.


----------

